# Conexant High Definition audio for Windows XP Pro x64



## HEDoubleRAMStix

I have an HP Pavilion dv6000z laptop with an AMD Turion 64 x2 processor. I am running XP Pro x64 but cannot get any sound. I have the infamous Conexant High Definition Audio chipset. I need a driver for Windows XP Pro x64 Edition. I have tried the ATI Southbridge thing with no success. Can anyone help?


----------



## FreoHeaveho

uninstall the driver from device manager.



download the XP drivers from hp.com and run the program.



Vista will install a driver automatically... (notice your sound will work during the installation)

if you click UPGRADE... your sound will fail to work... so once the sound works, click cancel.


----------



## MrLateeBrown

Here is what I found and what worked for my hp pavilion dv9205us (dv9000 family) notebook with Windows XP x64 Professional installed.

I had been looking for around a month for a driver.

I currently have XP x64 SP2 installed, however I don't believe it makes a difference; anyways:

*NOTE*: Experienced users, please forgive me for the amount of detail and skip over what you already know. I have read other posts, where if you are a power user, you know what people are talking about, however for beginners I have seen posts that mention things such as 'I don't know what your talking about' etc.; hence the detail.

I downloaded the following file from the HP site: 

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35001-35500/sp35271.exe

I ran it and it extracts by default to: c:\swsetup\*SP35271* (If need be, you should be able to search the hp web site for SP35271)

Once you select Next it runs this scan for the Hardware and mine failed with the following error with an OK option:
Error - Driver Installation Failed Could not find the MEDIA device for this driver.

I selected OK.

I opened Device Manager (Right-click on My Computer > Manage > select Device Manager from the left pane)

Beneath a section labeled Other devices; which has a question mark in from of that name

I double-clicked on the entry: Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus

Went to the Driver tab and selected Update Driver.

The 'Hardware Update Wizard' dialog appears, select 'Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)' > Next
Select 'Don't search. I will choose the driver to install' > Next
For the Hardware Type select 'Show All Devices' (it takes longer to scroll down to Sound, video and game controllers) > Next
Select 'Have Disk', on the 'Install From Disk' panel, browse to where you extracted the files to; which by default is: c:\swsetup\SP35271 and select OK
On the Select the device driver you want to install for this hardware panel, beneath Model, it should list: Conexant High Definition Audio-Venice 5045

Select it > Next, it should display a 'Update Driver Warning' panel, select Yes to continue installing this driver.
It should then install the software for the driver, once it is done you should have sound!


I Thank God for helping me get this figured out, and that is the truth!


----------



## rockammo26

Thanks man...this really works...but can you tell me wat to do about the graphics driver??


----------



## MrLateeBrown

Which Laptop/Video Card do you have?


----------



## rockammo26

I have Compaq Presario V6106 Laptop with AMD X2 Turion processor and the graphics card is the GeForce 6150 with 128MB Memory.Now i tried installing all the drivers at AMD site but still no results.XP is still using Standard VGA Adapter.What to do?


----------



## MrLateeBrown

Download the Video driver from here:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp64_93.71.html

Extract it > Open the Update driver in Device Manager > select the Have Disk option > Browse to the location you extracted the files and select the model:

NVIDIA GeForce 6150

FYI - If you have the same nVidia NIC card etc. as I do, then you can download the drivers for this and the chipset from here:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp64_8.26_11.09.html

I hope this all helps.

Belated Good Friday, Happy Easter and God Bless you!


----------



## rockammo26

well thanks for the links....before that only i installed manually the graphics driver..and now its working fine....
thanks for all the wishes and same to you also.


----------



## MrLateeBrown

Thank the Lord and Thank you.


----------



## ELANGO

thanks


----------



## MrLateeBrown

Again, Thank the Lord!

I hope you had a wonderful day of giving Thanks to the Lord!


----------



## chinzzz

i also have the same problem..i went upto to the have disk and pressed it then...i got the browse one..then i select the extracted file but there i am getting the specifed location does not contain any hardware..what to do..i tried for long time ...please solve it for me..thank u


----------



## chinzzz

my laptop is presariov3000..C:\SWSETUP\SP34386..this is what i am using for conexant high audio definition..


----------



## MrLateeBrown

I am not familiar with the presariov3000, however please note the following:

I ran it and it extracts by default to: *c:\swsetup\SP35271* (If need be, you should be able to search the hp web site for SP35271)

Your displays:

*C:\SWSETUP\SP34386*

The file in this post is:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35001-35500/sp35271.exe

I ran it and it extracts by default to: c:\swsetup\SP35271 (If need be, you should be able to search the hp web site for SP35271)

If you are not having any luck, you might want to keep searching to see if anyone else might have came up with a solution for your system.


----------



## Deleted090308

This thread is old and has been hijacked too many times.
Please start new threads instead - you can always refer to this thread.
Closed.


----------

